# Injectables - what do you think?



## lila.mann (Mar 21, 2014)

We are running a really quick poll of 3 questions to understand what you do when you self inject. This is to see if adequate advice can be provided before you start on injections. Your input will be really useful to others.

This is open for USA only so if you could copy the link below into your browser with http:// in front of the address below to participate. Edit: Link added.

http://hab.instarresearch.com/wix/p409422680.aspx

Your support is always appreciated and aids in putting together better information for new users of injectables Thank you so much Lila :smile:


----------

